
Container House - shardul111
http://www.treehugger.com/tiny-houses/shipping-container-house-designed-move.html
======
brudgers
_It should be noted that this is not a standard container that you can pick up
really cheaply; it is a full-side access box designed for extra-large
machinery. They have reinforced roofs and a side wall made of doors, which is
more costly than a solid wall of corrugated steel; There are not a lot of used
ones hanging around; the best price I could find online for one was about US$
4,000._

That's probably without delivery, and it's a used container without thermal
insulation or a good unused volume in which to place it. Generally the theory
of shipping container houses, which has been hot for more than twenty years,
is not born out as practical desirable solutions. I mean if you're hiring a
boat builder to fit out your living space, starting with something other than
a shipping container is likely to yield a higher level of livability.

------
magicbuzz
Awesome. I love the fact that it can still be shipped.

------
magicbuzz
Awesome! Great that it can still be shipped.

